
Show HN: Battleweb, a FPS MMOG played over the entire internet (Chrome ext) - hornbaker
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/battleweb/camcgbdclnckjdfkeeodfggfbaiogcof
======
hornbaker
This was a labor-of-love experiment into how far I could push Chrome extension
functionality. Install it then come back to HN and battle with us.

It's a game you can play while you're working on or browsing the web. Shoot at
or chat with other players who are on the same site as you. Or just blow up
DOM elements.

Built with a few thousand lines of ES6 and Firebase.

Would appreciate any and all feedback.

------
fiatjaf
I love the idea.

I would have preferred an RPG or turn-based strategy game for the domination
of websites, but this should be good also.

